# معلومات عن المعالجة الحرارية للمعادن فى الأفران



## essamoviec (28 أغسطس 2008)

اتمنى من السادة الكرام أعضاء المنتدى أفادتى ببعض المعلومات عن طرق النعالجة الحرارية لبعض المعادن مثل :
1-14nicr14
2-32nicrmo6
3-42nicrmo
4-k100
5-k110
6-v320 
ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------

